

Ask HN: Tiny things that make a positive difference in your day? - qazwsxedcrfv

This submission is inspired by this article: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1244504<p>There are a lot of things in life where you need to put in a lot of effort or make a major change to get the result you want. But sometimes, it's possible to get a good result with just a tiny change. The author of that story recommends buying a proper kettle to make tea; an HN user suggested buying a second laptop power adapter.<p>Here's one of my own: I used to put my laundry in a mesh bag. In order to put something into it, I'd have to find it, open it, and put in the clothes. Yeah, it only takes a few seconds, but it was enough that I'd often just put clothes on the floor, especially when I was in a hurry, so my floor would almost always be covered in clothes. Then I got a laundry basket. Now all I had to do was throw the clothes in. Overnight, the problem disappeared.<p>Have you encountered anything similar? Mediating 15 minutes every day, kitchen appliances, a water bottle at your desk, saying hello to everyone you meet, etc. Maybe it saves you 10 minutes every day or maybe it just puts a smile on your face.
======
apsurd
Walking around town. I don't do this every day but the times I do do it
reminds me of how valuable it is. When you walk around town for an errand like
say to go the bank, you can't help but stop and view all the stores you pass
by. You see the people your town is made up of. You get a chance to help the
elderly lady find a bus stop, or open a door for a struggling mother. You get
to help an out-of-towner find his way. You get to smile at people and say
"HELLO!". You get to slow down and be human.

Also removing white clothes from my wardrobe. I have colored everythings, and
i never really got why anyone would want to wear dirty white socks anyway?

------
Scott_MacGregor
I work full time (plus) at our startup and hate to stop working for lunch. So
I keep a supply of fresh fruit, plums and oranges mainly, on my desk. It's
cheap, healthy, and keeps my energy and concentration up. Plus it makes for a
good late night energy snack when I'm burning the midnight oil, which is most
nights--LOL.

------
pmccool
Buying identical socks. Increases my chances of finding a pair.

------
ZeroGravitas
Cycling to work.

------
mechanician
A cup of coffee

